# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Best substrate for a savannah monitor

## lisafoster2510

Hi.I was wondering what a good substrate would be for a savannah monitor, The breeder said sand but I have also been reading that dirt mixed with sand is good. Any help is apreciated

----------


## CherryBlossom

I used a mix of cypress mulch and soil ... he loved it and loved to dig around it in, also held the humidity well for him.

----------


## Robyn@SYR

What breeder said sand? Do you mean the "dealer" said sand? 

They don't live in sand dunes, that is a common pet store misconception. They live in soil. A good diggable, burrowable soil is far and away the best choice for a substrate. Savs and other Albigs are prodigious diggers, and it is great for their physical and mental well being.

----------


## Robyn@SYR

I usually suggest folks start with the "Home Depot mix" of topsoil/playsand/vermiculite in a 50/25/25 mix. It is easy to get, easy to mix, economical, and works well for most lizards.

----------


## lisafoster2510

Well I am glad I checked out my state lawn mass I cannot have any monitors.Kind of hard to be discrete with a lizard that size .I went to NERD in NH and got one of there captive bred argentine tegus. I will postpcs in the morning.

----------


## purplemuffin

I've seen people use the mix of sand/soil mixture, supposedly holds humidity well and also keeps burrows strong!

http://savannahmonitor.org/ best caresheet in the world for these guys!

Edit: Woops! Oh well, have fun with your tegu!

----------


## lisafoster2510

Thanks for all the help

----------


## Robyn@SYR

That stinks about monitors, they are very rewarding to keep. I would still use soil for Tegus as well. 

Best of luck!

----------


## Big Dave

Well I have used jungle mix and cyprus. My Red Tegu much preferred cyprus mulch. That said, I am now using white beach towels. Very easy to clean, she comes out on top and burrows under. You can always see if there is a mess to clean up. We switched to this method after having a mite infestation. We don't know where we picked up the mites, maybe from a mouse? The cage stays spotlessly clean now and she really doesn't seem to mind. When they get dirty, shake em outside and throw them in the laundry with a little bleach. We do the same thing for our Ball Python. I know it doesn't look as cool as a tank full of mulch but you know that your tegu isn't laying in a pile of her own filth.

----------

